# Edit the default boot menu



## Ugluk911 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi.

Is there any way to edit the default boot menu to change the labels of the options (the one with F1, F2, etc...)

Thanks

Louis


----------



## Lowell (May 1, 2009)

That boot loader is limited to what can fit in the 512-byte boot sector directly, so changing it requires assembly language skills.  There are many other boot loaders which can provide more attractive output, but they require space outside of the boot sector to store their information.  Check into other boot loaders, and see what you like.


----------

